# habu ....ok!!!??



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just wondering!!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol2: aye your ok...your not on my dafty list :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

OK in my book too Habu, I like your take on life.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Love the sig  :lol2:

You are great you make me "Laugh out loud"


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:!!!!:grin1:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah your cool in my books, why you ask any how?
that kfc one was great, your sigs always are


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Legend in my books!: victory: 
Ben


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it is!!!! A BRITISH SITE...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Legend in my books!: victory:
> Ben


SHUT UP ALREADEY!!!! no. please don't think!!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Where are the vote buttons?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Dude you dont need to do these 'self worth' threads every couple of months. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

If people dont like you, they will usually let you know sharpish!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

HABU said:


> SHUT UP ALREADEY!!!! no. please don't think!!!


:lol2id I miss something or am I just being slow?:smile:
Ben


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i like yanks more than brits tbh


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tops said:


> Dude you dont need to do these 'self worth' threads every couple of months. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> If people dont like you, they will usually let you know sharpish!


domo...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Are you drunk/high Habu?:lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Are you drunk/high Habu?:lol2:


 
when isnt he :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

HABU said:


> SHUT UP ALREADEY!!!! no. please don't think!!!


i'm sorry! i was just laughing!!! i ain'nt meaN !!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Are you drunk/high Habu?:lol2:


I just got [email protected]!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok...:lol2:
Ben


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i need a lawyer!!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yh ur ok for me, you know alot and have really good sigs. specially when you are high/drunk!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

HABU said:


> i need a lawyer!!


 
why? :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i thought i was vetted???:grin1::grin1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I ain't no Jarhead Boy.










Mason


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Habu you are cool


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

In the words of my baby bro...
"I don't like Habu he smells like pooh he stinks!"

Just playing


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

are we going to get another of those "Rate Me" threads in Over 18's now ? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

HABU said:


> just wondering!!


 
LOL




what makes u question yourself you silly thing?????.. you always used to tel me on msn you were OK.. and sorted and happy all the time.... so why bother wondering anymore lol... stop doubting and questioning ....

heres a special piccie i found just for u...


----------

